# Praetors of Orpheus marines



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I am starting a space marine army and I have chosen to use the design for the Praetors of Orpheus. They are a Second Founding chapter under the Ultramarines. 

Alas, there is precious little info/fluff on them. The latest stuff is in the 5th Ed. Space Marine codex. It mentions them, under the Master of the Forge entry (pg 70). They are referenced as holding their Master of the Forge, "... honoured no less than the Chapter Master himself." I was thinking about this and was pondering about making the Master of the Forge the leader of my army. Has anybody else tried this? Any suggestions? 

I'm also looking for ANY fluff that is out there on the Praetors.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems every edition of Marines comes with new "chapters" So there won't be much if anything! Good news for you though, making up the fluff for yourself!! Good times if you're into that kind of thing!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i found a bit of info at lexicanum... doesnt tell much but it does tell where they're home world is and their colors

heres the site'http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Praetors_of_Orpheus'

hope this helps


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I had found the Wiki entry before, but I was hoping that there might be some stuff out there that I had not found.

I was looking at the entries for the Master of the Forge and he comes short of a Space Marine Captain in some of his stats. If I'm going to field a battle-field leader.... I'd want the best person for the job.... But there is no denying the coolness of a 'concept army"


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

The master of the forge does not attend every battle so it's fine to field a captain instead.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I was reading that the homeworld of the Praetors is called Beta Entebes II -OR- Orpheus Prime. 

Has anybody read anything about this? The only references I have found are to Imperial Armor book(s) put out by Forge World. I really cannot see myself purchasing them... so I was wondering if anybody could at least tell me what their homeworld looked like. I'm trying to generate fluff but I'm flying in the dark. 

I'd really appreciate any info...


----------

